# European Milwaukee Propress compatible with North America??



## PlumbTech Mike (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi everyone. I have an opportunity to buy a Milwaukee Pro Press from ebay at a really great deal. I already have an accepted offer but I haven't paid for it yet. After realizing that the description, the title, and the picture didn't match up I began asking the seller several questions. It turns out what I will be getting is this:









Milwaukee M12HPT-202C M-SET M12 Force Logic Hydraulic Press Tool M Kit


The industrys smallest, lightest press tool: weighs only 1.8kg for greater user comfort. Patented one hand operation allows to work in restricted areas. 4933448748.




www.bigredpowertools.co.uk





I am still willing to go through with the purchase if it will work. Does anyone have any experience with these versions from Europe? Will the 15mm jaws work on 1/2" fittings? Do they work on Viega fittings?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

PlumbTech Mike said:


> Hi everyone. I have an opportunity to buy a Milwaukee Pro Press from ebay at a really great deal. I already have an accepted offer but I haven't paid for it yet. After realizing that the description, the title, and the picture didn't match up I began asking the seller several questions. It turns out what I will be getting is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the 15mm will work on 1/2" and such are questions you should ask milwaukee themselves. They are almost identical between 15mm and 1/2 and so forth but not fully so with a press tool that is finely tuned in I would not trust it without the manufactures direct approval. Now for electrical the charger will be different as they don't use the same outlets or current as here, as far as I remember. Batteries would be the same but charger different. Box is black just because of branding compared to US red.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PlumbTech Mike (Mar 26, 2021)

The Dane said:


> If the 15mm will work on 1/2" and such are questions you should ask milwaukee themselves. They are almost identical between 15mm and 1/2 and so forth but not fully so with a press tool that is finely tuned in I would not trust it without the manufactures direct approval. Now for electrical the charger will be different as they don't use the same outlets or current as here, as far as I remember. Batteries would be the same but charger different. Box is black just because of branding compared to US red.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input. I think I will end up going for it at such a good price. The worst case scenario I can sell the jaws and buy the proper ones. The unit itself seems to be identical. Also I'm not worried about the charger not fitting the outlet, but would be nice if the batteries work. 
Thanks again.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PlumbTech Mike said:


> ...............I am still willing to go through with the purchase if it will work. Does anyone have any experience with these versions from Europe? Will the 15mm jaws work on 1/2" fittings? Do they work on Viega fittings?
> ........


I know that 22mm fittings are distinctly different from 3/4" Imperial fittings in the UK and they must use adapters. I am also pretty sure that 1/2" Imperial is barely larger than 15mm and they don't use adapters to solder between 15mm and 1/2" stuff in the UK.

*HOWEVER, 15mm pipe is definitely slightly different than 1/2" and I would have to assume that the propress tools/fittings are different given the accuracy viega is going for.*

The link below would be the best place to ask your question, almost all of the guys on the forum linked below are from the UK/Europe.









Plumbing Tools


Questions and plumbing advice in the Plumbing Tools - Discuss all aspects of the many plumbing tools available today. We also have a popular tiling tools forum and a electrical tools forum too. You'll need to register to those forums separately.. Some popular plumbing forums: Plumbing Forum -...




www.plumbersforums.net


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Metric/Imperial plumbing will not work with USA sized fittings.
When I was helping do some plumbing on a friend's home build in Bali, I brought some of those parts home and nothing is comparable. 
Selling the Imperial Jaws back in to Europe will be a non starter since shipping will kill the deal.
Sorry to be so late to the discussion.


----------



## PlumbTech Mike (Mar 26, 2021)

breplum said:


> Metric/Imperial plumbing will not work with USA sized fittings.
> When I was helping do some plumbing on a friend's home build in Bali, I brought some of those parts home and nothing is comparable.
> Selling the Imperial Jaws back in to Europe will be a non starter since shipping will kill the deal.
> Sorry to be so late to the discussion.


Thanks for the contribution. I decided not to get it, and this makes me feel better about that haha.


----------

